# 2010-2011 Weather Prediction Links for U.S.



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

Here are a few links for you guys to see what the experts are calling for:
payup

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/34891/winter-2011-heavier-snow-for-c.asp

http://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2010/08/29/2011-winter-outlook-the-wait-is-over/


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Cold and Average here :yow!: that sucks.... but thanks for the link.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks like Im close on the border of lot of snow and average... Guess I'll sit and wait!!


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Almanac is calling for cold and very snowy for us! Hope its right!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Will see if their right come the end of the season.


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

that would be a GREAT idea........ everyone should take note of what these sites are predicting and then report back at the end of the season to see who was closest if any


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

So far the farmers almanac is a bit off for those out west.


----------

